# having trouble with my engine check light



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey guys, i got a 91 240 and the engine light doesn't work, you know that yellow light. i went to go to get a smog test and the guy said that it doesn't work. he turned the key ign. to Acc. and you know how the engine check light suppose to light up, but it didn't so i didn't pass. any body know how i can fix this problem?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

:bs: ya know watcha need, ya need a turbo kit & ya gotta NOS it out. And "yes" a SKYLINE R34 GTR V-SPEC WILL BEAT YUR S13 

 NISMO21 (QR25DETT)


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you dumb? Smog techs are supposed to look for a working "Check engine" light so that the engine is working properly. If they see a check engine light that is not working, they would ask that the repair(s) be done prior to smogging.

You cannot smog a car that has a check engine light on; it's the law. Smog techs that overlook this either don't care (lenient/shady), or not trained properly.

To fix it you have to pull the gauge cluster and replace the bulb.

-alex


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks man. im go down to kragen and fix the problem. oh yeah, i passed smog. i just gave the guy an extra 20 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay... I'm now having this EXACT problem. Pulled the damn dash apart, and the bulb was fine. Swapped it out with another bulb, and it worked.

Trying to pass smog, and CE light doesn't come on. EVER. Car runs fine though... 

Need urgent help!!!!


----------

